

Rapere: An Intercept Drone to Seek and Destroy Other Drones - mrb
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/aerial-robots/rapere-intercept-drone

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=rapere&sort=byPopularity&prefi...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=rapere&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

